# travel into Canada with Oxygen concentrator



## happybaby (Oct 6, 2012)

We are planning a trip to Niagara Falls in the near future and I  was wondering if we will have any trouble crossing into Canada or return with an oxygen concentrator that is used for night time oxygen?

We will be driving and always take our own concentrator from home on any trips by car but have yet crossed the border.  Usually trips to NJ or the Carolinas

Will I need documentation from the doctor staing that I need O2 at night?


----------



## Fern Modena (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm sure it woudn't hurt.  Do you have an airline letter, perhaps?  I always have one of those.  

You might want to call the Canadian consulate and ask them.  Or look at their website and see if they address that or take email questions about border crossing.

Fern


----------



## happybaby (Oct 6, 2012)

I have an airline letter for our up coming trip to take a POC on the airplane but I am talking about the big concentrator that is at home and use for night time o2.

When we travel by car in the US we just load it in the back along with our luggage, but can we take this one across the border without a note from the doctor.

The regular night time concentrator will be supplied thru our medical oxygen supplier for our plane trip.   They will have the local company deliver it to our room, but I have documentaion for the POC on the plane

I dont need oxy during the day.   Just at night and I am taking a POC for the flight because I am sometimes border line during the day.  I fluctuate between 92 and 98% but taking a POC on the plane as a "security blanket"  rather be safe then sorry.


----------



## happybaby (Nov 2, 2012)

I called our local provider and they said i cant take the concentrator out of the US but 

Reason....they are not licensed out of the US and they have no offices out of the US.  Bottom line i think is if something went wrong with the O2 concentrator we would be out of luck since they do not have offices in Canada

I called both US and Canada border patrol and said all I need is a letter from the doctor stating we need oxygen at night.

So for a day or two, I will take it.   Like the girl at the medical provider said she heard or knows nothing.

She gave me a few numbers to call but I dont think i will bother.  Probably wont be covered by insurance anyways, since we already have the ones at home

Anybody go into Canada with their concentrators.  We had no trouble flying with the POC (portable)  just showed the dr. letter and they asked how many batteries we had.  ( gee 3 for a 2 hr flight....12 hrs worth)


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 2, 2012)

I've been flying with a POC for several years now.  As you are, I am always ready with an airline letter (for others reading, you can get the wording from the airline's website, in the accessibility section).  Since I fly Alaska every year, and their letter is comprehensive, I usually use their form.  My doctor's office copies the form onto their letterhead and then just fills it out.

I present the form in a way that nicely lets them know that it isn't my first Rodeo, and it is never any problem.  I step back so they can see the POC, and tell them its brand.  They open the letter, barely look at it, and give it back. I never get questioned any further.  I fold the letter gently and save it carefully, cause it is good for 365 days, regardless of airline, if filled out correctly.

Now if I take the Travelscoot, *that* is a different story.  It has a lithium-ion battery, which must be removed and go in the cabin with me. And the battery has special rules as to size, etc.  But I have papers which explain all of that, including info from both the airlines and the FAA.  I present all of that if they look confused, which happens.  Last time, the gate agent looked it all up in a big manual, and still called for help.  She then attached a huge tag to the Travelscoot, even though it no longer had the battery attached.  I just let her do what she wanted to, it works better tht way.

Fern


----------



## happybaby (Nov 2, 2012)

Fern

I am talking about driving into Canada from PA to the Falls, not flying

I want to load up our concentrator in the car and drive across the border

Border patrol says no problem just have the letter from the doctor.l

it is our provider that says we cannot take it out of the country.  

we have taken the concentrator to Atlantic City in the past without any problems. Driving

just dont want any problems driving into Canada


not taking a POC.  taking the large unit that is used for night time oxy


----------



## BevL (Nov 2, 2012)

Basically the only time you're going to have a problem is, well, if you have a problem with the machine.  Presumably you could load it up, get back in your car and drive home.  

I'd think the company probably has to say don't take it out of the country so they're not responsible.  Presumably flying somewhere might not work well as it might take a few days to arrange to get back if you had a problem.

Frankly, it wouldn't hinder me but I think it depends on your comfort level.

And yes, I would have a doctor's note.  If you get some border crossing person who had a fight with their spouse that morning, it could be a while getting across.  Speaking from experience with medical stuff that we routinely have taken over and after one experience, never crossed without an ongoing doctor's letter.


----------



## Tacoma (Nov 2, 2012)

Most Canadians are pretty friendly and understanding.  I'm sure you'll be OK with just the letter.  I'm sure lots of people cross with an oxygen supply.  Besides we need your tourism dollars.

Joan


----------



## happybaby (Nov 2, 2012)

We will take it with us!

How would they even know.  I agree they only said we cant take it out of the country because if we had problems they would not be able to come and service it.   
Besides we are only going to be gone 2 nights the most and i can live without the oxygen if need be.

I just went on it the beginning of Oct when my medicare took effect.   Was not going to pay the high price for a month after I had my nocturnal test.
And I have probably dropped in oxy sats for quite some time and cant really tell.

Flying out of the country would be a different story tho.  But then again I would only need it for cruising altitude. But would have to arrange with some company for the night time oxy.  And probably would not be covered with the insurance.

We dont see any futrure travel anyways for out of the states.   Just our drive to Canada .


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 2, 2012)

I understood that you were driving; my response was more "informational" to others than you, as it was meant to be.  But to you...

Instead of a letter from your doctor, or in addition to it, have your doctor write you an oxygen prescription, on his prescription script if he will.  That is probably better read and/or understood by most officials, I'd think.

About the "if you have any problems with it" that they said.  I've been using a full size concentrator for over four years now, and other than to have it checked once a year, it has never had a problem, other than a kink in the hose, which of course I saw myself.  So I doubt you'll have a problem.

Anyway, enjoy. 

Fern



happybaby said:


> Fern
> 
> I am talking about driving into Canada from PA to the Falls, not flying
> 
> ...


----------



## happybaby (Nov 3, 2012)

Fern
sorry for the misunderstanding.   I will talk to the dr as you suggested and get both

As far as travel with a poc, we are not 24/7 oxygen so I just paid a rental fee of 75 for the poc on our trip. 
DH only used it coming home because grd told him to put it on.  

We only rented one poc for our 2 hr flight which was ok by the dr, medical supplier and airlines.   Said it i desaturated just ask him for a "fix"  I had 2 canulas tho to switch if need be.   And what I dont understand is flying to FL I stayed at 95 all the time (he dropped) but coming home I went into the mid 80's so just used a few minutes to get me back up.
BTW  if i didnt have the finger pulse oximeter to check , we would never know our sats had dropped.  Felt fine!!!!

Think I took the poc as security just in case  Better safe then sorry

I assume if on oxygen 24/7 it would be covered by medicare?  You would need the poc for any type of travel......shopping, events etc.
Would they pay for both the big unit and the poc

Good to know this info ahead of time

Thanks!!!!!

Fern had mentioned carrying the airline letter.  Our airline letter only states that we need oxygen in the air, not at all times, so I dont think this would work for the concentrator for our night use   We also monitor with the pulse oxy to check our stats when cruising at 33,000 feet   As I mentioned earlier, trip to FL i never dropped below 93, avg about 95


----------



## Fern Modena (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not quite Medicare age yet, but as far as I know, Medicare does not cover POCs.  They will rent you a large concentrator, and if you need it full time, they will provide tanks and a cart for use outside the home (UGH!).  I went that route for a short while, and it is miserable, especially because the tanks only last 2-1/2 to 3 hours.  Most people I know purchase the POC themselves (at about $3K), although I think that sometimes Medicare will pick it up after you use tanks for a couple of years.

As for airline letters, mine shows to use the oxygen at all times.  I don't, but I generally do at airports what with the stress, etc.  While I use a pulse oximeter at times, I generally have a pretty good idea of when I am low.

Fern


----------



## happybaby (Nov 3, 2012)

That stinks.   I thought if on oxy 24/7 they would cover the POC.  Better then taking a tank of oxygen all over.

Saw an elder guy at a casino and he had a small POC and was pushing it in a walker type thing.  Must have been the free style POC not the bigger respironics they gave me for air travel.

That is the price we pay for all them dumb younger years of smoking

I quit about 4 years ago....wish i had quit 10 years agon when i noticed a change.  But i get around good!!!!   winded sometimes more so then other days, but basically not bad.   I can walk etc..... no jogging, no big hills or take my time!!!!

Yes we rent our large concentrator for the night use.  Rent it forever, not like DH cpap that you pay for so long then own it


----------



## Dollie (Nov 4, 2012)

*No Medicare Outside US*

Just a side note in case you weren't aware, Medicare does not cover you outside the US.  You need to check their coverage.  You may have to purchase additional medical coverage while you are in Canada.


----------



## dwojo (Nov 4, 2012)

Go online and check with U.S. and Canadian customs to be sure about what to do. As for not being covered outside the U.S. if you are in Southern Ontario you will be within 90 miles of a border crossing to the U.S. so if it is not an emergency come back over the border.


----------



## happybaby (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks ev1 for all the info I have received here on Tug!!!!

I did some further research and called my Medicare Advantage Plan agent. 

For info for other tuggers and myself   

First I do not have the medicare supplement , i have the advantage plan where everything is billed directly to them.  Not medicare first and the supplement being the secondary.  I still have to pay the medicare premium out of my ssa check to qualify

If I go out of state I have ER world wide coverage.  If I have to be admitted, they have to get pre authorization from my PCP and then I would be covered at a percentage.  Anything I pay will not go towards my out of pocket expense tho.

As far as the POC,(portable oxygen concentrator) if and when i would be on oxy 24/7 it would be covered with the dr order stating i need oxy 24/7.  Not having to take a regular oxygen tank  

If I go overseas and need the huge concentrator, then that would have to be supplied by that countries respiratory office and at my expense.  They are already paying for the one at home and wont and cant pay for the 2nd one needed overseas , if and when we go.

As far as taking the huge concentrator to Canada if it breaks we are just across the border so I see no problem there


----------

